# brute needs rings and what else?



## badbrute_750 (Apr 25, 2013)

i just bought a09 brute force 750 from a guy that said a year ago he got water in it and it just now started smoking so i was going to just put new rings in it and all new top end gaskets is this all i need? and what about honing the cylinders am i going to need to do this? any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

You won't know for sure what you need till you get it torn down. It may be rings or valve guides. It could have a hole in the piston or a gouge in the cylinder wall. I would take it down and check everything before ordering parts. 

2003 Rincon 650 3" lift 30" mudzilllas on 14" 212 wheels 2" snorkel and big red gear reduction.
gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 
2005 trx350fm (Smokey) back to stock :'(

2012 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

If it got water in it it's just a matter on time before crank bushings go normally


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Nate_1503 said:


> If it got water in it it's just a matter on time before crank bushings go normally


 That is so true , and I got the old crank to prove it , thought mine just need rings ended up doing a complete rebuild


----------



## badbrute_750 (Apr 25, 2013)

Man I hope that doesn't happen I don't have the money for a complete re build it's a 840 and I'm having trouble finding rings for it it's wiseco pistons I hope I can just get away with rings and honing the cylinders

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------

Since it just started smoking from a year ago do you think it'll still affect the bottom end like the crank bushings like you said?


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

honestly you should do a complete tear down. check out the rod bearings and probably just replace them. in the long run you will be cheaper. at least plastigauge the rod bearings to see if you're with in tolerance. depending on how many miles you have on it you should do the timing chains and while you're at it check out your oil pump. the oil pump parts are cheap I think it was like 20 or $30 for both pieces.

---------- Post added 04-26-2013 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 04-25-2013 at 11:59 PM ----------

to find your rings hop onto wiseco website they do sell ring sets separately.


----------

